

Process hack: Efficient verbal recital of ID’s - raarky
https://kiwidev.wordpress.com/2011/03/16/idea-efficient-verbal-recital-of-ids/

======
sixtofour
Why not? UPS schedules their truck routes to minimize left turns.

